# Fire HDX won't log out of Amazon website



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My Kindle Fire HDX stays logged in to the Amazon.com website no matter what I do. I have save passwords not checked in the settings on the Silk browser, I have had two calls using the Mayday button without success except create a trouble ticket, and clearing my history on my browser didn't help.

Saying "this is not me" on the choices and logging out of Amazon appears to give temporary success but then when I come back to the site it still shows my username and password entered. Since this means that anybody who gets ahold of my Fire has the ability to order stuff, to look at previous orders, and change things on my Amazon account, I am not happy. I tried logging out of the Kindleboards site, and when I do that I stay logged out! So I suspect is something special for Amazon.com. The Mayday rep agrees that this shouldn't be happening. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Explore settings -- applications, maybe?  Seems to me there was a setting to remember passwords or something that could be toggled on or off. . . . . . 

OR . . . . try clearing the cache and data for the browser.  That should make it forget everything.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Claw,

I started poking around and found the same thing you did.   Even deselecting "Remember Form Data" and "Remember Passwords" didn't clear the email and password from showing up in the browser after I signed out.

What did work for me was going to Silk Browser > Settings > Individual Website Data and finding the amazon entry (about the 10th one down on my device).  Tap on the x to clear the data stored for Amazon on your device.

You still need to sign out, but once you do, your email and password will not show up on your device.

Of course, people can still shop without going to the browser by going to the shop tab, and can actually view details of your account by tapping on the Shop Amazon icon on the left in that tab, and then tapping on the menu button.  If you're concerned about security, you may want to set a lock screen password.  (Settings > Security > Lock Screen Password On/Off.  It will ask you to set a PIN.  Once you do that, a new option will appear lower on the Security screen--"Require Lock Screen" and you can specify how long after the lock screen comes up the PIN will be required--up to 30 minutes after the lock screen shows up.

Or you can require a password to protect purchases from the Amazon Store or the Amazon Shop app.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy, I followed your instructions, and it gives the appearance of having signed out,but if I click on Your Account,my login and password are still there. Grr. The suggestion of a lock screen is a good one,I am using it for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm....

You have "remember password" *and* "remember form data" deselected? And I can't remember if I cleared my cache. Once you've done that, clear the data for the Amazon app itself.

EDIT: Also, I think I closed all my existing tabs in the Silk browser and then opened a new one for Amazon after I did all the data clearing. I just checked, and as long as I'm logged out, when I go to Sign in again, the email and password spaces are blank.

Worked fine for me?

Glad the lock screen password is an option for you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been trying to avoid this, but in the area where you clear your cache and history there are a number of other settings. The Amazon rep had had me clear my cache. But this time I went and cleared everything. It is using Atom bomb to kill a rabbit, but it appears to work. I am going to Keep an eye on it for a while.


----------

